# Kitten chewing tv cables



## Elise.x (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi, Hank was having cage rest for 2 weeks, due to an injury, well, after a week he started to lash out so i rang the vet and they said it was fine to let him out the cage and confine him to just one room, cause hes all better now

So we have confined him to the living room and hes alot happier, but he keeps on chewing the tv cables, last night we discovered that he had chewed through my sons wii sensor bar cable i swear hes more of a rabbit than a cat

I know this comes with having a kitten, but im more worried about him getting a shock than the cables 

Were due to go to the vets on Monday for his second injection, and hopefully we will get the all clear to let him into the rest of the house, which im hoping will help, but has anybody come across this before and found a solution?

Thanks.x


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

I just fixed my internet cable cos one of my pups likes wires. I have tried pinning the wires to the skirting but that has'nt worked. So all I can do is watch her all the time to make sure she does'nt do it. My brother recommended those spiral cable tie things that put all the cable together


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

I was told to try aluminium foil and put lemon juice on it because they don't like citrus smells or flavours. I must admit I didn't try this just watched the kitten all the time and when I couldn't watch I would ensure they were put somewhere safe away from wires. 

Im sure it will stop once the kitten stops teething. Our little cat doesn't do it anymore at all so stay positive!

Izzie


----------



## Elise.x (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, my kitten loves tinfoil so not sure if that will work lol because hes confined to the front room i cant watch him all the time, but will go out today and buy lots of those spiral cable thingys and see if that helps.

Thanks.x


----------



## Tinks magic (Jan 4, 2009)

Best thing to do as I went through this with Tink. Is buy some of the surround you can bunch a load of cables through. This give the cables the protection  You can get it bery cheaply from Ikea maplins ect.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

We had that problem with Ty and had to put a blanket over the cables behind the tv ( not sure of the health and safety implications of that lol) We got that spray to deter him from going behind the telly and now just have to raise our voice and say no and he doesn't even attempt to go near that area. In saying that the little rascal bit right through the laptop mouse cable whilst lying beside me supposedly sleeping lol


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Izzie999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was told to try aluminium foil and put lemon juice on it because they don't like citrus smells or flavours. I must admit I didn't try this just watched the kitten all the time and when I couldn't watch I would ensure they were put somewhere safe away from wires.
> 
> ...


lol - I think that was my advice cos that was EXACTLY what I was about to suggest again. It worked with mine and yes it stopped after teething.


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

This is what we have used as it is to big for Candy to chew.:001_tt2:


----------



## Rhiannan (Jun 16, 2009)

My cat Booby was bad for that, and to be honest will still chew things now sometimes. The cable ties are very handy, I've only recently got them actually to stop my puppy chewing.

For the cat I bought Bitter Spray which I got from the vet. It tastes really nasty (I tried it....just to check lol) and you spray that on the cables. That certainly put her off munching on them!


----------



## xkittenx (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh do i know what you are talking about! my monster has chewed everything i swear she thinks she's a puppy! i tried the cable tidy with her but this just made the wires more interesting to chew! she chewed the legs of my table, dining room chairs, corners of tables and photoframes!

I could do nothing more really than sit back and keep my eye on her as best i could.

when we would go out, we would make she that all of the switches were off at the wall (Just in case) and low & behold...she eventually grew out of it!

Sorry i couldnt be of more help, and i know its probably not the advice you wanted but i have to agree with the others...its just a kitty thing!


----------



## Dee23232 (Jun 19, 2009)

hi,

I had the same problem with sky iswell, he always was sleeping and all that next to the cables, 

The way i stopped him was, when he went near the cables and starting biting i would very gently tap his nose and say "no".
after doin that for a week or two, TATATADAAAAA, he stopped 
Try it out with your cat, it would probably work 

-dee23232


----------

